# IVC Liquiflav - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (27/2/18)

*IVC Liquiflav - Café Brulee* @ivc_mixer

Flavour Description: “a rich, smooth coffee infused with a equally rich and delectable crème brûlée”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod iJustS with commercial 0.5 ohm coil and Pico25 with commercial 0.22 ohm coil

My comment: For me, this juice has a strange flavour. I can’t pinpoint what is “wrong”, I just don’t like it. However, I PIFd it to a friend of mine and she loves it!

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/3/18)

Thanks for the honesty @Hooked. Alas, not every juice suits every person, but I am glad to hear your friend enjoys it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/8/20)

*IVC – Café Latte*
Local

*Flavour Description:*
Coffee Latte

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *
A big thank you to @ivc_mixer for sending me a bottle of this juice, which has not been released yet. Much appreciated!!

Since it is yet to be released, it does not have a label, so there is no point in my posting a pic.

What a lovely coffee this is! Soft, smooth and light, with a perfect level of sweetness. This is a coffee to relax with, not one that hits you across the face. Although it's an easy ADV, I enjoyed it as a wake-'n-vape as well.

Well done @ivc_mixer and I look forward to the day when it is officially released.

*Would I buy this juice again:* It’s a YES! from me!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3
Coil: Commercial SMOK M2 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #160*_

EDIT 9 Sept. - Corrected Review number

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/8/20)

It's one of my favourite juices, top top top notch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (3/9/20)

Will HAVE to be on my next order! Great job @ivc_mixer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

